
Gradle plugin to generate the jOOQ metamodel using a dockerized database - ynv
https://github.com/ayedo/jooq-modelator
======
ynv
Hello! I wrote a little Gradle plugin to simplify the generation of jOOQ
metamodel files using a dockerized database. Maybe somebody else finds it
useful too! Let me know what you think.

